# Punishingly Easy Mod.. Topslot Flat Attachment...



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I decided to mod my Punisher slingshot made and designed by Shawnr... I wanted to give the topslot band attachment a try. Since I dont have time at the moment to make a slingshot from scratch, I thought what better way to do this than on one of my killer slingshots









It was really easy to do, I used my copping saw with the round blade, and drilled a 1/8th hole at the bottom of the slots.. It works just as it has been talked about, and would love to use this attachment as my main OTT flatband attachment method.

Thanks to Bill, Roger, James, and anyone else that had there hand at this attachment , It was motivational to me.









LGD

Edit:

Here is a vid, I put up on my channel... nothing has been said new, but thought to place it here, for the ones that might be interested in vids














Thanks


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Nice mod...cool shooter!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice upgrade Duck!

Quack!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

GrayWolf said:


> Nice mod...cool shooter!


thanks, shawn made this after I saw his darknight one last year.. I loved it, but didn:t shoot it much since each slingshot I get becomes my new love







... This mod rekindled mine for this shooter


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice work, Duck!
I modded my Dayhiker Lever this way and put this attachment method on the slingshot I just made for my wife. It really does seem like a no-brainer for flats.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You're gonna like this attachment!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

M_J said:


> You're gonna like this attachment!


It's too late for " gonna". I already do









LGD


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Top slots are the cat's meow! I hate tying bands to the forks.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thornbottom said:


> Top slots are the cat's meow! I hate tying bands to the forks.


I know right?!

I added a vid to the original post... doesnt state anything new really... just thought to share what I have on my channel

LGD


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

That looks really cool LGD, did you have any difficulty drilling the holes perpendicular to the fork tips? thats the only thing that worries me a smidgen


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> That looks really cool LGD, did you have any difficulty drilling the holes perpendicular to the fork tips? thats the only thing that worries me a smidgen


I did have any trouble at all, if you secure the slingshot and push the drill str8 it goes quick. I can do a drilling video, if you haven't used one before.









Honestly though, it was using the copping saw to cut a str8 line that was the most concern for me, but I am not an exact science king of guy and good enough works great









LGD


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> That looks really cool LGD, did you have any difficulty drilling the holes perpendicular to the fork tips? thats the only thing that worries me a smidgen


I did have any trouble at all, if you secure the slingshot and push the drill str8 it goes quick. I can do a drilling video, if you haven't used one before.









[/quote]

I reckon Ive used one once before... thanks though fella









gonna have a go when i get a chance, this looks so much easier than tying bands on all the time


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks good Man!



akmslingshots said:


> That looks really cool LGD, did you have any difficulty drilling the holes perpendicular to the fork tips? thats the only thing that worries me a smidgen


I did have any trouble at all, if you secure the slingshot and push the drill str8 it goes quick. I can do a drilling video, if you haven't used one before.









[/quote]

I reckon Ive used one once before... thanks though fella









gonna have a go when i get a chance, this looks so much easier than tying bands on all the time
[/quote]

That plus it helps to reduce handslap, and it gives a cleaner look to the slingshot are the reasons why I came up with top slots in the first place. Flatbands outperform tubes all day long, but don't last quite as long. If you're out working on the farm all day... shooting at various targets of opportunity and your bands tear... then with the standard attachment you're pretty well done. With this way you can snap a new bandset in place and keep going... no tools, no fuss and twice as fast to install.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Bill Hays said:


> That plus it helps to reduce handslap, and it gives a cleaner look to the slingshot are the reasons why I came up with top slots in the first place. Flatbands outperform tubes all day long, but don't last quite as long. If you're out working on the farm all day... shooting at various targets of opportunity and your bands tear... then with the standard attachment you're pretty well done. With this way you can snap a new bandset in place and keep going... no tools, no fuss and twice as fast to install.


It is a good looking system, I can totally see the benefits of having no ties


----------



## Mikenjoylongshore (Jun 22, 2012)

Ooooh I really like this method. How's it work with naturals? Would you recommend it for use with alliance 107's?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Naturals are fine.
Pretty much any flat rubber will work... and depending on fork architecture, tubes and even looped together rubberbands will work as well.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Mikenjoylongshore said:


> Naturals are fine.
> Pretty much any flat rubber will work... and depending on fork architecture, tubes and even looped together rubberbands will work as well.


Yes 107s should work on this method, but keep in mind 107's are quite thick and takes a little work to stretch wide. You may have to make the gap of a slot a bit wider, and if you tend to switch from 107s to rubber like TheraBand you may have an issue with TB being much thinner.. if it would work you will have to roll up/fold the TB much more than for "standard" slots.

Test making a slot on a scrap piece of wood to see how you need to work the bands in.

LGD


----------



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

Umm LGD, would it matter what way the slingshot is facing if the bands are attached that way? I noticed in the video that you turned the slingshot to face a certain way..... Another question, would this work with two bands per side?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

DracoUltima said:


> Umm LGD, would it matter what way the slingshot is facing if the bands are attached that way? I noticed in the video that you turned the slingshot to face a certain way..... Another question, would this work with two bands per side?


In a sense no it wouldn't matter, unless you angle the slots abit,, which you would want the angle to be up and away from you (angle not necessary)...

The reason I turned my slinghot around is because the way I have the bands attached to the pouch. Which was unnecessary in the video, but when I shoot I want the fold at the pouch facing a certain way.

The answer to your second question is " Yes" it will work with double bands.. Just make sure when attaching any set of bands that you get a good roll and that the bands "snap" in tight... test by pulling each band after attached prior to making your first shot..

LGD

Here is the vid that Bill Hayes made,, so you can get a better idea.... I guess I will have to make one as well for my YT viewers that don't frequent the forum..









(hope you don't mind that I posted your vid in my thread Bill)

[media/]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lwDmm1DulJA[/media]


----------



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks LGD, I'll definitely have to try this out.


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

I like the utility of that type of attachment more than anything. I hate tying bands because I am not nimble enough to do it by myself. Definitely going to have to try this out. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Big Sandy (Jan 26, 2012)

I want to try this method as well, but is there a minimum depth that the slot needs to be, to hold tight? I see that LGD slot was fairly shallow, whereas Bill Hays' slot was fairly deep. Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Most of my slots are around 1/4" long... So long as the material the slingshot is made from is strong you should be able to go even shallower. I just haven't because the tops of the slots are radiused a little and if it's to shallow the radius could extend into the channel/hole and cause a knife like edge.


----------

